# Changing Energy  Provider



## faolteam (16 Apr 2019)

Could someone tell me which they would go for please i was with Bord Gais but i decided to change to Energia, So today i got a phone call from Bord Gais offering me the following : we can offer you a credit of €200.00 and 1000 Tesco club card points. We are also offering you the below unit rates with level pay and paperless billing applied to your gas and electricity accounts;

Bord Gais 

Electricity Standard  Day Rate with 7% discount:  16.79 (Ex VAT)
                                                                                 19.05 (Inc VAT)

Electricity Annual Standing Charge:  146.51 (Ex VAT)
                                                           166.29 (Inc VAT)

Gas Standard Rate with 14% discount: 4.75 (Ex VAT)
                                                              5.39 (Inc VAT)

Gas Annual Standing Charge:  89.02 (Ex VAT)
                                                 101.00 (Inc VAT)

The above is a 12 month contract offer. There would be a penalty of 50 euro if you were to leave Bord Gais Energy for your gas or electricity within the 12 months. 

ENERGIA

Electricity kWh
Standard 24hr    €0.2267
Electricity Discount
Discount from our standard rate on average national consumption when you’re a new customer using online billing and direct debit
€0.1474
Gas kWh
Standard rate    €0.0709
Gas Discount
Discount from our standard rate on average national consumption when you’re a new customer using online billing and direct debit
€0.0468
Electricity Standing Charge    Urban    Rural
Annual standing charge    €181.27    €230.52
Electricity PSO Levy
Public service obligation levy    €47.34
Gas Standing Charge
Annual standing charge    €110.93
Gas Carbon Charge
Gas carbon charge (per unit used)    €0.0042


----------



## faolteam (17 Apr 2019)

Mods is there a better forum to ask this question please?


----------



## Leo (18 Apr 2019)

This is the most appropriate form.

You haven't provided usage figures, with those you should be simply able to calculate what the options will cost you.

I'm not a fan of the level-pay plans. They tend to over-estimate your usage so that your account will more likely be in credit, and there are stories of people struggling to get that credit refunded when they switch to another provider.


----------



## michaelm (18 Apr 2019)

If BGE will put you on their electricity 'Affinity Deal Discount' of 24% in addition to the €200 credit then perhaps that would be better/less hassle than switching.  Otherwise, if it was me, I'd switch electric to Energia (Cheapest Plan, 36% off their high rate) and switch gas to Flogas (25% Icebreaker plan).  I don't go for dual fuel bundles which, although perhaps slightly more convenient, are usually not optimal.


Leo said:


> I'm not a fan of the level-pay plans. They tend to over-estimate your usage so that your account will more likely be in credit, and there are stories of people struggling to get that credit refunded when they switch to another provider.


My experience of level-pay is that they do overestimate but I haven't had trouble recouping my credit balance when switching.


----------

